# Non primary harddrive timeout causing panic



## blodan (Mar 17, 2013)

I overloaded a harddrive today and received this dump in the message log:


```
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: panic: vm_fault: fault on nofault entry, addr: ffffff8233d81000
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: cpuid = 5
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #0 0xffffffff808a82c6 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #1 0xffffffff808722de at panic+0x1ce
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #2 0xffffffff80ac902a at vm_fault_hold+0x1eea
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #3 0xffffffff80ac97e3 at vm_fault+0x73
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #4 0xffffffff80b6025d at trap_pfault+0x3ad
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #5 0xffffffff80b606be at trap+0x3ce
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #6 0xffffffff80b4ac7f at calltrap+0x8
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #7 0xffffffff8161d3d6 at smb_iod_thread+0x216
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #8 0xffffffff8084340f at fork_exit+0x11f
Mar 17 11:30:11 gramse kernel: #9 0xffffffff80b4b1ae at fork_trampoline+0xe
```

Shouldn't FreeBSD be able to handle a timeout when it's not the main hard drive?

Running 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

No, not really if the error is bad enough. When something goes wrong on the hardware level all bets are off, cows could fly.


----------

